# cub 3165



## missydude (Mar 23, 2011)

i have an 12 year old 3165 when it gets hot the engine spits for awile then dies then it wont start for a long time when it does it runs fine


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

99% of the time its a coil. Replace the ignition coil. To find the parts for your engine, here is a good link to use... http://www.billspowercenter.com/pages/OemParts


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

the coil heats up and builds resistance in the lamination and will not produce current to the plug.


----------

